# Waiting for carrier...

## Darwish

Hi,

the dhcp client daemon is starting as soon as eth0 is up.

That's a good thing, but if the cable is not plugged, it stays stalled a moment at "eth0:waiting for carrier."

Do you (yes yçu!) know a way to background that in order to accelerate this final step ?

----------

## Etal

If you use a simple network setup (you always connect via DHCP), you can remove "net.eth0" service and add just "dhcpcd".

----------

## krinn

emerge -s ifplugd

----------

## devilheart

I think enabling parallel setup will be enough

----------

## Darwish

What is parellel setup and how do you enable it ?

----------

## devilheart

Parallel startup will just start services in parallel so if one of them is stuck (like waiting for a dhcp lease) the others can move on. Change RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP to yes in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## atmosx

Hello,

Some services require net.eth0 though. What is the best solution? I can see:

*  sys-apps/ifplugd

      Latest version available: 0.28-r9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 139 kB

      Homepage:      http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/ifplugd/

      Description:   Brings up/down ethernet ports automatically with cable detection

      License:       GPL-2

which seems to be a nice one, by removing net.eth0 from rc-default, you let ifplugd handle the rest when cable is plugged in, and the  other approach is the parallel etc. But how can the system start the sshd deamon is net.eth0 is not up?

----------

## Hu

 *atmosx wrote:*   

> But how can the system start the sshd deamon is net.eth0 is not up?

 What is the point of starting sshd if your network is not up?  It would not be able to receive traffic unless you have some other interface.  IIRC, by default, any interface other than lo counts as having the network up, so if sshd is not starting, then you have no known interfaces that it could use.

If you want to do this, change sshd not to depend on net.  However, if you do this, you may find that sshd is unable to listen for incoming requests, which would prevent it from being useful.

----------

## djdunn

 *krinn wrote:*   

> emerge -s ifplugd

 

ifplugd is really unnecessary anymore, any functionality it has is included in dhcpcd

----------

